# My Listening Expeditions



## Rehydration (Jun 25, 2013)

Starting now, I will be posting about my current listening expeditions in the vast, unending world of classical music.
Each entry will consist of a playlist of one composer, with a varying amount of music on it, followed by my own commentary.

My first entry can be read below.


----------

